#  -

## aminusha

!
    -,     .   . , ,      , ""     ?

----------


## shura88

,    ,    -,    - ,    ,

----------


## Svetishe

,    .

----------


## Svetishe

- "  ",  8.607  17.04.2008.
   -,      . 
  " ",     .
        BDE  SQL-.
Self-extracted   exe,  dll   ,    :

----------


## shura88

:Cool:

----------


## Ksu0101

> - "  ",  8.607  17.04.2008.
>    -,      . 
>   " ",     .
>         BDE  SQL-.
> Self-extracted   exe,  dll   ,    :


 ?
    "" ?

----------


## Vits4

-     www.dic.ru -     .    ,      .   ,   ,  -,

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

*Vits4*, -  ,       .    ?

----------


## -

> -,     .   .
> , ,      , ""     ?





> ,    .





> -  ,


 *- 10*,      ,
    .
http://www.ib.ru//pages/opisanie_pro...mmy/index.html
        13  2011 .
        ,   ** *-*.


 !

----------

